# Anarchism and Economics-looking for some good insight or books to check out



## tsoloc (May 27, 2010)

I just finished reading Real Utopia which was published by AK Press. I have read parecon and various other left leaning utopia esque ideas. What I am wondering is if anyone could recommend some other good books or areas to study?

Currently I am reading the road to serfdom by Hayek. Which is basically thinking for the far rights version of anarchism. I just need to find a good balance of radical literature so I don't become too brainwashed. I read the economist, wall street journal, financial times and barons to get mainstreams spin on current events. Then indymedia and infoshop to find out whats going on from the peoples side.

Its like what Keynes said _"the ideas of economists and political philosophers, both when they are right and when they are wrong, are more powerful than commonly understood. Indeed the world is ruled by little else."_

:sos:
So I am asking you internet forum world to give me some good book recommendations because I am sure this forum is the place to find like minded folk who believe another world is possible. Also if anyone is out in Missouri let me know. I need to find some friends that don't care all about sports.

peace,

Matthew


----------



## MoetThePoet (Jun 13, 2010)

ah... there was one by diego abad de santillan i think, talks about economics if i remember correcty
i havent read parecon but i've been told i should be somewhat skeptical of it


----------



## spoorprint (Jun 16, 2010)

Have you read any Murry Bookchin? Post-Scarcity Anarchism or Communalism? (haven't got to the last one).More an appropriate tech green
than a contemporary anti tech type.
Kropotkin, Farms Fields and Workshops, and The Conquest of Bread.
Anarchist Collectives by Dolgoff and Bookchin,
Co-ops Communes and Collectives by John Case
not economic theory but all concerned with production and distribution.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Aug 7, 2010)

You might wanna check out "small is Beautiful" by Shumacher, I just started it, and it's oldish (70s I think). But so far it's good.


----------



## joaquim33 (Sep 5, 2010)

"the shock doctrine" by naomi klein (sp?) good book for an overview of the way things are currently moving.


----------



## tsoloc (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks post-scarcity anarchism was fantastic! Right now I am reading an anthology called New Perspectives on Anarchism by Jun and Wahl. It is really good


----------

